# EEA FP - Sponsor and Applicant Letters



## Rocketlenz (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello! 

my wife (Italian) and I (Argentinian) are a lesbian couple residing in Argentina. We are getting the final details together so we can apply for an EEA FP and wanted to share our Sponsor and Applicant cover letter. 



FIRST
*SPONSOR LETTER*




> To the Entry Clearance Officer:
> 
> My name is XX, I'm an EU citizen and I would like to sponsor my wife XX for an EEA Family Permit on the basis of marriage so she may travel with me to the UK.
> 
> ...




*APPLICANT LETTER*




> To the Entry Clearance Officer:
> 
> My name is XX and I’m happily married to XX.
> We met through social media site Tumblr when my wife sent me a private message. We started talking and a couple of weeks later decided to meet in person, on September 21st 2012. From that moment we’ve been inseparable.
> ...



What I'm thinking about submitting...

1. Table of contents;
2. Printed Application form;
3. Non EEA's original Passport and 2 Passport sized pictures;
4. Non EEA's letter;
5. EEA national’s letter stating that Non EEA is flying to UK with them;
6. EEA national’s certified copy of Italian Passport
7. Civil Union Certificate (Dated April 8th 2015. Translated and certified)
8. Evidence of durable relationship:
a. 15 photos of several occasions (including Civil Union) mainly with family/friends with brief explanation;
b. 8 Facebook private messages going over the span of 2 ½ years; 
c. 5 Facebooks posts (anniversaries, birthdays, etc);
d. 5 Instagram posts (anniversaries, birthdays, etc)
e. Email log going over the span of 2 ½ years;
f. 3 months of non-EEA’s Cellphone bills/ Credit Card statements & EEA national’s Credit Card statements under the same address. Original and copy
g. Confirmation email & plane tickets from our recent holiday together.


What do you think? Anything I should change? 


Any comment is welcomed and appreciated!!!


----------



## Rocketlenz (Sep 9, 2014)

Joppa are you out there? I'd appreciate some feedback on the letters and table of contents. Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A bit over the top but ok.


----------



## Rocketlenz (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Joppa!!! Can I ask.. over the top as in too romantic in nature, exaggerated? I guess I could tone it down. Thing is we've been in an civil union for barely a month and need to be in London the week of August 4th so I don't want to leave any room for refusal in grounds of marriage of convenience. We don't have any bank accounts in both our names. Only photographic evidence of 3 years relationship and 3 months worth of bills under same address (we don't even lease) Thank you so much for your help. I know all I can is send it and wait for response but I'd like to send a strong application to minimize risks


----------



## Rocketlenz (Sep 9, 2014)

Joppa said:


> A bit over the top but ok.


I have changed a bit, try to make them less emotional. What do you think?





SPONSOR LETTER said:


> To the Entry Clearance Officer:
> 
> My name is Sponsor, I'm an EU citizen and I would like to sponsor my wife Applicant for an EEA Family Permit on the basis of marriage so she may travel with me to the UK.
> 
> ...






APPLICANT LETTER said:


> To the Entry Clearance Officer:
> 
> My name is Applicant and I’m happily married to Sponsor.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice!


Cheers


----------

